# Cutie Pa-tootie alert!



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

StubbyDog Project's Rescue Dog of the Week:

[video=facebook;425158728597]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=425158728597[/video] Not to be missed, the all new, Albert The Movie! Lovingly produced by BACS volunteer, Kelly (August, 2010). Learn more about Albert by visiting his photo album: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=8916&id=124784644229323 Albert Age: 2y Sex: Male Breed: American Pit Bull Terrier, Mixed Dog Breed Weight: 50 lbs. Fixed: Yes Shots: Yes Date Listed: Friday, October 23, 2009 Berkeley Animal Care Services 510-981-6600. Ask for No. A018089, in Kennel 24
Length:4:35

Hey all, my name's Albert! I'm at Berkeley Animal Care Services in Berkeley, CA. I love the beautiful sunshine here, but I don't see it as often as I'd like, I've been here at the shelter for 10 months now! But, some of the volunteers here have been helping me in that department. I've been going to Pit Ed training classes with BAD RAP for 3 months now! How cool is that? AND, if you adopt me, you get free classes if you want to continue my training. I'm great w/other dogs, and I'm full of energy. I'm very affectionate and I LOVE to give kisses. I'm only 2 years old, and I'm even crate trained! You've GOT to watch this video and see how truly adorable I really am, I even have 'goggles'  If you are interested in adopting me, or have more questions, please email [email protected]


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Awwww I loved it


----------



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for watching, Pepper! Yeah, Albert is just about irresistable =) Almost as snuggly looking as your pooch - what a MUG! Gorgeous!


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

OH MY DOG if Albert did not live all the way on the other side of the US, I would adopt him right this instant, I have ALWAYS wanted a pitty boy and he looks like he is the most amazing dog, even though my apartment doesn't allow pits, I would seriously move right this second if he lived here... I want this dog SO badly! .


----------

